# I need a fox!



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

We have a dog test coming up that involves retrieving a fox. I had one for training but it went and got ripe so I had to let it go. We have some traps out and several people on the lookout but we haven't had any luck yet and the clock is ticking. We could use several foxes by Sept. 12th so if anyone happens to shoot one give me a call. 941-1205 Thanks :!:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry cant help you there, good luck though... BTW that is a sweet pic...


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Can get you anything that soon, but if you need some this winter I can help out. Last dec. alone I pulled 8 out of my back yard.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

You have a Drathaar im guessing. Call a few taxidermists they might have an extra in the freezer


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have tried everything. I could still really use one but I only have one week left. Someone shoot one please!!!!!!! :!:


----------

